# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  برنامه open GL

## loard007

اگه از اساتید محترم کسی برنامه اماده ای در این عنوان دارد کمک می خواهم
یه برنامه مختصر ومفید می خواستم(گل وگیاه) با تشکر از همکاری شما

----------


## Nima_NF

در این سایت کلی نمونه و آموزش از ابتدایی تا حرفه ای هست:
http://nehe.gamedev.net/

----------


## Nima_NF

گفتید که در آن سایت سورس کدی وجود ندارد!
این سایت هزاران سورس کد و قطعه برنامه برای OpenGL برای بیش از 20 کامپایلر دارد! احتمالا اصلا دقت نکردید.

از سمت چپ صفحه از قسمت OpenGL tutorials درس مورد نظر خود را انتخاب کنید، مثلا در lesson 1- 5 بر روی Your First Polygon کلیک کنید تا به درس دوم بروید. (از مباحث ساده تا پیشرفته). اگر به توضیحات نیازی ندارید به انتهای هر صفحه بروید و سورس کد برنامه را به شکل Zip برای کامپایلر مورد نظر خود دانلود کنید مثلا برای ++borland C

این لینک درس 2 است، به انتهای صفحه بروید و مشاهده کنید:
http://nehe.gamedev.net/data/lessons....asp?lesson=02

----------


## loard007

از راهنمایی شما نهایت تشکر را دارم خیلی مفید بود.

----------

